# Brake Pads Replacement



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

I don't think this was discussed before, as I couldn't find it and if it in the "monster thread" then sorry, I didn't have a full free day to look there LOL 

Anyway, I know that not many of you (in Canada at least) are up for front brake pads replacement, as your exy's are still low on Km's, but I had to change mine close to 40,000Km's.

I decided to go with EBC GreenStuff 6000 Series brakes, as they produce much less brake dust and are heavy-duty brakes.

The amount of brake dust I used to get with the OEM pads was driving me nuts and the front alloys where always black and covered in that dust and looked ugly.

Well, it's been a week since I changed my front brake pads to the EBC GreenStuff and I'm very happy with them. The dust they have generated in this past week is barely noticeable and the front wheels are still clean, there is no squeaking sounds coming when braking (no matter how hard) and they seem to respond perfectly.

For those interested in a DIY brake replacement, I have created a guide, which you can easily follow to replace your front brake pads and save yourself a bit of money []

http://files.bighosting.net/jc26373.pdf

P.S. When I removed the old pads, I had about 3mm left on them, but they use to give me that loud griding noise (similar to metal sliding on metal) and no squeaking or anything like that to warn me that the pads are up for replacement, so you may want to keep this indication/signal in mind if and when you get it


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Good Stuff Jalal :thumbup: EBC Green Stuff are known to be very good brake pads.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

It's great to hear you finally decided to go for the EBC's I got Green Stuff all around my Sentra & love them, It's also great to know there's a great replacement for our X-Tys & people that are trying this stuff. :thumbup:


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

I am going to be frank. EBC Greenstuff pads suck, IMO they are inferior to OE pads. Get rid of them ASAP in the name of safety. Organic pads in general are poor; I have seen the EBCs leave odd coatings on rotors that result in the need of refinishing and turning, quick wear, and even crumbling. If no one else makes pads for your car, Carbotech will make them. I personally have ran Greenstuff and the Bobcats and the difference is night and day.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

NickZac, thanks for your concern about EBC's Greenstuff.

I'm using them now at my Sentra & got no problems at all, great breaking at really high speeds (~110mph/175kmph) & got no problems at "panic breaking" & not perceived Fading yet at mountain roads.

I've read many things about EBC's at different places & I guess they've changed their pad components recently.

For my Sentra I could get whatever pads I want, but I consider EBC's the best Balanced Pads.

Unfortunatelly, there's not enough stuff for X-Trails to chose.


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

manuelga said:


> NickZac, thanks for your concern about EBC's Greenstuff.
> 
> I'm using them now at my Sentra & got no problems at all, great breaking at really high speeds (~110mph/175kmph) & got no problems at "panic breaking" & not perceived Fading yet at mountain roads.
> 
> ...


They may have changed their compound for the better in the past year and a half; if they did than I supposed my argument is a bit dated. I guess that means I'm getting old! :crazy:

Once you need new pads though, I would consider trying the Carbotechs. You send larry your stock pad and he makes a pad for you in whatever compound you want. I run the Bobcats and I do prefer them over any other streetpads I have driven.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

If you say so :thumbup: 



NickZac said:


> They may have changed their compound for the better in the past year and a half; if they did than I supposed my argument is a bit dated. I guess that means *I'm getting old!* :crazy:


Because many of us can't leave our X-Ty without pads (int'l shippment) for a few days, I guess the best way to go is have a donor (Jalal) or get some old pads at stealership (I met people there).

Nick, thanks for the advise, you bet I'll do that, even for my Sentra (after EBC's) & other cars here.



NickZac said:


> Once you need new pads though, I would consider trying the Carbotechs. You send larry your stock pad and he makes a pad for you in whatever compound you want. I run the Bobcats and I do prefer them over any other streetpads I have driven.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Nick,

Thanks for the warning, but I haven't seen or felt anything alarming yet from the EBC's (been using them for a week now)

The 6000's series is a new type of brake pad and I guess they're using diffirrent type of material for their heavy duty brake pads, as this one is specifically design for the X-Trail and the Pathfinder.

I guess, I'll let you know in about 10-20,000km's time if I'm still happy with them 

The reports on the net suggest they're good pads and in fact yours is the 1st negative view about them that I've read so far (no offence to you mate)


----------



## Zac (Mar 10, 2004)

A lot of the reviews (Tire Rack for example) are reviewed by a lot of people who havent driven that many high performance pads. I initially liked them too until their early demise. After switching pads, I did realize they faded significantly. Hopefully the compound has been changed and everything is working better. Goodluck guys


----------



## ViperZ (Feb 9, 2005)

Let us know how they work out Jalal


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

*EBC Brake pads update*

Hi Guys,

Well, it has been just over 20,000kms since I last changed the front brake pads to EBC Greenstuff and here is the QC report 

The first 150 or so kms saw these pads produce a slight but constant squeak while braking, which is no surprise, as this is the bedding in period.

There was also some brake dust produced by the pads in that period, but this is no surprise as well.

Since then and at approx. 10,000kms mark, I checked the front brakes for wear and found them to be perfectly and evenly wearing out and there we no signs of any scratches on the disc.

The brake pads performed magnificently through-out this period, their grip was excellent and the amount of brake dust produced was negligible and in fact hardly noticeable compared to the factory pads.

I kept driving with these pads on and I am now at the 20,000kms mark where I have done the second inspection and to my surprise the wear on the pads has not increased much compared to my last inspection at 10K, the disc surface is still very smooth and no excessive brake dust was present.

Since then, I have also changed the rear brake pads to EBC as well. In fact it is recommended to be running on the same type of pads (front and rear).

Conclusion: These pads certainly worth having a try, as they proved to be an excellent choice and alternative to the factory pads.

The DIY Guide on how to replace the brake pads I posted the above has died for some reason, so HERE is the updated version.

BTW, changing the rear pads was not hard at all and in fact in was much easier than the front ones and took me 15 minutes or so for both sides.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Guys,

Just in case you were wondering what happened to the EBC brake pads I installed back in April 2005 

I am still on the SAME set of pads (front & rear) and 35,000kms later they're only 30% worn....WOW!!!

I am extremely happy with them and will be buying another set when these eventually die (maybe in another 2-3 years from today)


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Jalal, did you remember the EBC part n°?

I want to stock these parts for the moment when I need to change 'em.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

manuelga said:


> Jalal, did you remember the EBC part n°?
> 
> I want to stock these parts for the moment when I need to change 'em.


Of course I do Manuel 

*Front Pads*
EBC 6000 series (Green Stuff) Part Number DP61247 Heavy duty.

*Rear Pads*
EBC 6000 Series (Green Stuff) Part Number is DP61666

I believe EBC now offer an improved Green Stuff pads, but I haven't tried those yet.


----------



## manuelga (Dec 14, 2003)

Thanks a lot, I'll ask the recent Mexican importer, by the way, a close friend.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

link for brake pad replacement is missing.


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

The Mad Hat Man said:


> link for brake pad replacement is missing.


HERE is the updated location of the DIY Guide. (courtesy of the Australian X-Trail Forum)


----------



## norco2 (Feb 24, 2007)

I bought my exy 10,000 k ago and the dealership said they did a rotor turn and new factory pads. We allready have a shimmy, which too me is a warped rotor. My wife and I drive alot and know how to brake properly. Warrenty issue?


----------



## jessrus1 (Apr 5, 2008)

Hi Jalal,

tried to open your front brake replacement DIY guide on bighosting.com, but it won't open. Maybe you can re-post. I'm going to try the EBC brakes on my X-trail, as you suggest. Just replaced my rear brakes today (at 105K), so hopefully the EBC's last similar KMS.

Jessrus1


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Jessrus,

The brake pads replacement DIY Guide can be access from the Technical Section of the Australian X-Trail Forum. Just navigate to the DIY Guides and How To and you'll see it there.


----------



## The Mad Hat Man (Oct 3, 2006)

one thing i would say, when you remove the old disk pads - ensure you make a note of how the shims are fited - because you can fit the shims in one of two positions.


----------

